# Redneck Rumble - Lebanon, TN  Sept. 16th & 17th.



## Pedalin Past (Sep 12, 2011)

Cars, motorcycles, bicycles and lots of folks.  I set up last year as a vendor and did well.  Bought, sold and traded bicycles along with car parts and literature.  Look it up on the net under Redneck Rumble....Paul....


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 13, 2011)

sounds like a good time and a good opportunity for finding some good parts.hope you do ok selling and buying,brian.


----------



## Pedalin Past (Sep 20, 2011)

*Good Times....*

Plenty of bicycles were cruising the show.  Old school, custom and even a few mountain bikes.  The old school stuff was most in demand, sold all seven of the bikes I took, including the Worksman Pedal Taxi.  Brought home some parts for ongoing and future projects.  Go online under Redneck Rumble for photos of the show....Paul...


----------

